# BreverB for only $5



## bryla (May 30, 2009)

http://www.audiomidi.com/Breverb-audioM ... 12240.aspx

only room and plate algorithms. If you upgrade to the full version within 30 days of your purchase, you only have to pay $250 ($120 off the price)


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 30, 2009)

yeah kewl offer, but they dont accept international paypal accounts :?: 
so no deal.


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2009)

thanks Bryla for the info, I placed my order... it looked like a no-brainer, too bad they don't accept Paypal, but they take visa anyway.


----------



## lux (May 30, 2009)

is Breverb good?


----------



## bryla (May 31, 2009)

Well it is not time limited! However if you upgrade to the full version within 30 days you only pay 250. After that you pay 290 I think, which is still much cheaper.

The half day that my ilok demo worked six months ago, I found the breverb strong points to be short room verbs and short ambiances.

Blackster, I think US prices generally are lower than prices in Europe


----------



## MMMusic (May 31, 2009)

I found a couple of reviews (have already ordered btw  )

http://www.eqmag.com/article/overloud-breverb/may-08/35903 (http://www.eqmag.com/article/overloud-b ... y-08/35903)
http://www.cakewalknet.com/index.php?op ... 6&Itemid=2

very positive reviews


----------



## Rob (May 31, 2009)

Installed and tried for a couple hours, it sounds very good to me... I might consider the purchase of the complete version. Even in its limited edition I think it can be very useful, and it seems to be very light on cpu, I'm rather impressed

roberto


----------



## gsilbers (May 31, 2009)

" Two Algorithms: Room and Plate"

does that mean 2 presets or under "room" i can find different type rooms? like a concert hall?


----------



## bryla (May 31, 2009)

There are four algorithms: Room, Plate, Hall and Inverse. In this edition only room and plate er available, so no: you can not fint a concert hall, however room algorithms are very good for ER's

Plate's are also very good for long tails


----------



## Rodney Glenn (May 31, 2009)

bryla @ Sun May 31 said:


> Well it is not time limited! However if you upgrade to the full version within 30 days you only pay 250. After that you pay 290 I think, which is still much cheaper.



Ok, cool. Thanks for clearing that up Bryla.

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## nikolas (May 31, 2009)

Blackster @ Sun May 31 said:


> Thanks Bryla!
> 
> A short question which is a bit off topic: how can audiomidi.com offer so cheap deals? I had a look at their site and they offer (for example) the Alesis Master Control für 899USD !? ... here in Austria (or Germany) the best deal for that is app. 1.380USD ....
> 
> just wondering !?! ...


1. It's a different market. Austria is a small country with rather "few" composers who would buy something from there locally. The US are huge under those terms, plus you get all this internet market as well.
2. In Austria you get to pay the import duty/tax, which is an extra 18% or something on the price.
3. The lack of competition in Austria (?)
4. Megastores can do that, by ordering multiple packages. If audiomidi goes and orders ... 500 Alesis Master Control, it'll be sure to get a better price than a store in Austria/Germany getting 10 of them, instead of 500.


----------



## MrHighlandPark (Jun 10, 2009)

Do I need an ilok key, and is this a download? I assume something for $5 should be a download, but it's asking my zipcode.

I need a better reverb than what I have with Logic Express literally today. Downloading this for $5 would be awesome, but if I can't have it today, I'll have to drive to the Apple store and upgrade to Logic Studio.


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2009)

MrHighlandPark @ 10th June 2009 said:


> Do I need an ilok key, and is this a download? I assume something for $5 should be a download, but it's asking my zipcode.
> 
> I need a better reverb than what I have with Logic Express literally today. Downloading this for $5 would be awesome, but if I can't have it today, I'll have to drive to the Apple store and upgrade to Logic Studio.



it's a download, they ask for the zip code I think for billing purposes...


----------



## MrHighlandPark (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply Rob. I bought it and got a download link, but haven't had time to install it yet. Hopefully this will give me an acceptable result that saves me from spending $300 on Space Designer, at least for the time being.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 10, 2009)

This is a very "lite" version and sounds completely different from the full version - I think they did a disservice to themselves by releasing this. There are fewer control parameters and presets compared to *the full version which you can download and try (and actually use!) for 14 days from Overloud*. Try the full version and you'll see how different it sounds.

In my opinion, the full version is well worth the $249 upgrade just for the parameter controls (such as motion, shape, etc.) and the hall algorithm. This is the closest I've heard to a virtual Lexicon. It really lets you tailor the sound very closely for a particular instrument. Its not the same as a Lexicon, although very close, and excellent value for the money. 

I've found a small bug in the full version that doesn't properly save out the Plate PreDelay time although this isn't a show stopper for me (a little tweaking gets it working). I really think they did a great job with both the algorithms and controls and this little reverb is highly under-rated.


----------



## bryla (Jun 10, 2009)

my iLok demo only lasted about 8 hours, where I didn't take my proper time to test it. I know several who had their demo working for less than a day.


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 10, 2009)

They changed the registration method recently. Youò
   £„¡
   £„¢
   £„£
   £„¤
   £„¥
   £„¦
   £„§
   £„¨
   £„©
   £„ª
   £„«
   £„¬
   £„­
   £„®
   £„¯
   £„°
   £„±
   £„²
   £„³
   £„´
   £„µ
   £„¶
   £„·
   £„¸
   £„¹
   £„º
   £„»
   £„¼
   £„½
   £„¾
   £„¿
   £„À
   £„Á
   £„Â
   £„Ã
   £„Ä
   £„Å
   £„Æ
   £„Ç
   £„È
   £„É
   £„Ê
   £„Ë
   £„Ì
   £„Í
   £„Î
   £„Ï
   £„Ð
   £„Ñ


----------



## SvK (Jun 11, 2009)

how does it compare to the UAD plate? I consider this the best modulating non-Convo verb....

SvK


----------



## SvK (Jun 11, 2009)

Thonex.....thanx for insight!

Will try it....A lexi for 249? No brainner......The UAD plate models the EMT of course......

SvK


----------



## Thonex (Jun 11, 2009)

SvK @ Thu Jun 11 said:


> Thonex.....thanx for insight!
> 
> Will try it....A lexi for 249? No brainner......The UAD plate models the EMT of course......
> 
> SvK



Hi SvK,

I'm not saying it's a Lexicon, but it's the closest I've heard as a plug-in. Again... I haven't tried them all. 

I think the advice of trying the 14 day full functioning demo is a good one.

T


----------



## Angel (Jun 11, 2009)

Borrowed 5$ from my daughter and purchased it. I just could test it for 5 minutes only but the first impression was: WOW!
Dense, shiny, audible but never muddy.

I will give it a go on a song I work on tomorrow.

Angel


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 11, 2009)

There is an option if you happen to use that old worthless German Scope Platform though.
For 99 USD the jpeg below is a 1:1 emulation of the PCM91.
Sadly I'm limited to using 43 of these though.... :roll: 
I actually use the real PCM91 in an AUX channel, and then sprinkle these around 24 channels for Early Reflections, etc.
But as the 4 pages of editing below demonstrates, each parameter of the Lexicon is reproduced.
But if anyone is into a powerful mobile platform in a 1U design that will work w/ a powerful MacPro laptop, the XITE-1 is pretty hard to beat IMHO.
I was using a PCM91/81 and 2 x Alesis ADAT Q20's ( presets by brotha' man synthetic of VI Control ), but now only need one Lexicon.
In all honesty I am told once a certain developer makes us some new devices accessing the massive onboard RAM of the XITE-1, my need for these, and the PCM91 will have expired.
As soon as I see the newer MacPro laptops in Q4 of 2009, I shall abandon my racks and have a truly powerful mobile solution, and of course be flat broke all over again.


----------



## synthetic (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought about ordering this, but instead paid 700x more for a PCM96 Surround. :D Should arrive in a week. 

Check out Audio Damage Eos, nice modulated reverbs like a PCM70 in that. I just got a copy of that and it sounds pretty close to my Eventide DSP4000 for modulated verbs. 

http://www.audiodamage.com/effects/product.php?pid=AD023 (http://www.audiodamage.com/effects/prod ... ?pid=AD023)

Almost 10x the price, though.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 12, 2009)

Bloody Lucky You.................Please share a demo of a full mix when you get use to using it for mixing. The idea of a quality Lexicon that actually supports the I/O's necessary is exciting.

The tip for the Eos was also appreciated. The perfect gift for my 13 year old son.
Well, it's perfectly marketed too,.....Audio Damage.....
Sure to be a hit with children interested in film composing or recreating giant sewer jams.


Congrats..........


----------



## Rob (Jun 22, 2009)

went to breverb website today to order the upgrade to the full version only to find it isn't available if you live in Italy (and many other european countries) :?


----------



## bryla (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, also Denmark :( I found out afterwards... Why do they need our adress anyway, it's download


----------



## Angel (Jun 22, 2009)

WTF? Do they want to sell or not?


----------



## germancomponist (Jun 22, 2009)

Test the Samplitude/Sequoia reverb!


----------



## Rob (Jun 22, 2009)

they lose, I'll never buy it at full price...


----------

